# "Dust: An Elysian Tail" Release Date Announced



## Tailmix (Jun 27, 2012)

Anybody heard of that game Dust: An Elysian Tail? It's like a furry-themed rpg action scroller, and it looks pretty good.
[video=youtube;6RhyqgJjr0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RhyqgJjr0U[/video]

I don't know if anyone here likes these kinds of games, but I'm pumped. Especially because I haven't heard of many games with 100% anthro characters before 

It comes out August 15th according to Wikipedia


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 27, 2012)

What platform(s)?


----------



## Lukar (Jun 28, 2012)

I think it's Xbox Live Arcade-exclusive.


----------



## Bark (Jun 28, 2012)

Never heard of this before, but I'm liking the looks of it. I'll have to keep it in mind and try it out when it's released.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 28, 2012)

Been waiting for this for a long fucking time. Hope it's good.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 28, 2012)

This might just me being a cheap bastard, but at 1200 Microsoft Points, I really hope this game is worth it. I've already devoted at least $140 to other games for the remainder of the year. >>



Kaamos said:


> Been waiting for this for a long fucking time. Hope it's good.



Going off-topic with this, but your avatar just made me _really_ want a fourth Golden Sun game.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 28, 2012)

I might get it, might not. Someone did tell me once that I'm a sucker for fluffy tails though.


----------



## Cain (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow!
It's a game featuring a anthropomorphic protagonist!
And it's not complete bollocks!
Holy SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 28, 2012)

i think it looks really impressive, especially since it was made by just one guy^^
it also won in a microsoft contest in 2009.


----------



## lookabout (Aug 13, 2012)

Game comes out this week, so here's a launch trailer.
[video=youtube;Cg81GcutanQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg81GcutanQ[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Aug 14, 2012)

Been waiting for this for a long time. The fact that  it's getting pretty good reviews is just icing on the cake here.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I have been waiting for this since its anouncement in the Summer of Arcade, guess what is my current skin in Minecraft? :3

Edit: OMG avatar items are up and Im gonna buy this thing right now! Its the only item in the avatar marketplace that has ears :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 14, 2012)

Okay I changed my mind; do want!


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2012)

I saw this. Looks ok. I guess I can dust the ol' gal off if it's a 360 exclusive.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I look so fcking awsome...


----------



## Aden (Aug 15, 2012)

Gameplay looks crazy fun. Maybe it'll be ported to PC one of these days.



Lukar said:


> 1200 Microsoft Points



they actually call their currency Microsoft Points
how sad


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2012)

Lukar said:


> 1200 Microsoft Points



Great Scott!


----------



## Fernin (Aug 15, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Great Scott!



Considering the dude made an entire game pretty much ON HIS OWN, I think he's entitled to ask 10 or 20 dollars. It amazes me how cheap people can be some times...


----------



## xcliber (Aug 19, 2012)

This game kicks ass. I finished playing through it on normal this morning and am seriously hoping for a sequel. Easily throwing Dust and Fidget up there with Tails and Klonoa on my list of favorite VG anthros.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2012)

This game is super fun I was playing it for hours the other night, forgot I had friends over that wanted to play forza lol.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 19, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Considering the dude made an entire game pretty much ON HIS OWN, I think he's entitled to ask 10 or 20 dollars. It amazes me how cheap people can be some times...


Bought it! Totally worth it so far. Fidget's adorable <3


----------



## Fernin (Aug 20, 2012)

I've played it a fair bit, and while the gameplay is decent I find the story insipid at best and derivative at worst, and the voice acting makes me want to shove an icepick through my ears. Thankfully the artwork is fantastic and the animation pretty good. So the art + the decent gameplay is enough for me to overlook the aspects of the game I dislike. I just need to play it with the sound muted.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 20, 2012)

I just got it and so far its good. I like the gameplay and style. I've heard worst voice acting.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 20, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> I just got it and so far its good. I like the gameplay and style. I've heard worst voice acting.


I don't think the voice acting is that bad so far. They sound like ordinary people for the most part.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2012)

I still have yet to get it. Everything that isn't a bullet Hell shooter freezes on my Xbox. Can't even play Skullgirls. Looks fun, but I hope it's not story driven. If so, I want the option to skip cutscenes.


----------



## Serrion (Aug 20, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I still have yet to get it. Everything that isn't a bullet Hell shooter freezes on my Xbox. Can't even play Skullgirls. Looks fun, but I hope it's not story driven. If so, I want the option to skip cutscenes.


There's an auto-advance through the cutscenes, even in the demo. I might have to run out and grab a points card. This game looks to be worth the 1200pts.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Aug 20, 2012)

It looks like I'll have to get my xbox fixed for this! I'm actually surprised that an xbox live arcade game is actually this good, or maybe that's just the Furfag in me talking.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2012)

I just looked at it. Doesn't look bad, but I have Muramasa on the Wii. And Dust looks...cheap. To me anyway. I think I'll pass for now.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 20, 2012)

Beware, Hardcore its almost a 2-hit kill on you for the first part of the game (awsome)


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 20, 2012)

Is it just me or does the purple bunny character sound like Jefferson D'arcy from Married with children?


----------



## Campion1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wrote a review if anyone is interested: http://www.giantbomb.com/dust-an-elysian-tail/61-27691/user-reviews/?review_id=23863


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 21, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Great Scott!



As much fun as a sidescrolling game can be, I think that if you must have an RPG with a Furry canine hero, Solatorobo is also good. And don't tell I'm comparing apples to oranges here- you've got a much better combo system in Dust, but what's the point of having a Furry character when he is just a generic hero with no personality who runs from right to left and slashes things? You could have a human character for Dust and it would not make much difference. Granted, slashing enemies in a thousand different ways is awesome but why does he have to be Furry? I like it but the Furriness of this character is just slapped on.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 21, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> As much fun as a sidescrolling game can be, I think that if you must have an RPG with a Furry canine hero, Solatorobo is also good. And don't tell I'm comparing apples to oranges here- you've got a much better combo system in Dust, but what's the point of having a Furry character when he is just a generic hero with no personality who runs from right to left and slashes things? You could have a human character for Dust and it would not make much difference. Granted, slashing enemies in a thousand different ways is awesome but why does he have to be Furry? I like it but the Furriness of this character is just slapped on.



Two words, Author Appeal.  http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/AuthorAppeal


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 21, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Two words, Author Appeal.  http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/AuthorAppeal



Yes, we Furries will buy everything with pointed ears and a tail.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 21, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes, we Furries will buy everything with pointed ears and a tail.



True, but you didn't understand what I meant. I meant it appeals to the dude who MADE it.

Also, reading over your previous comment it occurs to me it's both nonsensical and frankly you've no grounds of definitions to defend it with. Which makes me wonder why you even said it in the first place.


----------



## Miriafox (Aug 21, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I just looked at it. Doesn't look bad, but I have Muramasa on the Wii. And Dust looks...cheap. To me anyway. I think I'll pass for now.



I found the combat in Muramasa increasingly tedious and ultimately boring. Dust handles its combat system a lot better even though it has way less crap(items) to worry about and is a bit shorter.


----------



## Miriafox (Aug 21, 2012)

Not to throw huge spoilers in but there's basically a huge amount of the plot involving genocide between warmbloods (mammal species) and moonbloods (lizards). I'd say it's a little more then slapped on.
Having actually beat it, I can say the game is pretty awesome. Fairly well written story and pretty solid combat and platforming.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 21, 2012)

I heard theres a movie in development from the same guy who made the game but since the server is down I cant see the trailers or artwork from it...


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2012)

What does it mean to "slap on furriness"? Why not have something different? Not everything in a game needs to be explained.



Miriafox said:


> I found the combat in Muramasa increasingly tedious and ultimately boring. Dust handles its combat system a lot better even though it has way less crap(items) to worry about and is a bit shorter.



Strictly your opinion.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 22, 2012)

just got it today and started playing it, it's pretty fun but i realize now that i'm ass as these type of games XP


----------



## Miriafox (Aug 22, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> What does it mean to "slap on furriness"? Why not have something different? Not everything in a game needs to be explained.
> 
> 
> 
> Strictly your opinion.



Yes, but so is yours.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 23, 2012)

Finished game with a Revival Stone to spare lololololol


----------



## xcliber (Aug 23, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Finished game with a Revival Stone to spare lololololol



Really? I had like 3. Did you open Reed's box by any chance? :X


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 23, 2012)

xcliber said:


> Really? I had like 3. Did you open Reed's box by any chance? :X


Yes, that was a _fascinating_ experience. 
I didn't do all the side quests, especially the ones for Mudpot because navigating that area is a pain in the balls.


----------



## xcliber (Aug 23, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Yes, that was a _fascinating_ experience.
> I didn't do all the side quests, especially the ones for Mudpot because navigating that area is a pain in the balls.



I'm pretty sure I found almost everything (all the maps were clean and complete), but for some reason the completion percentages didn't add up to 100%. I finished the game with a total of 109% even though some areas still said I was missing stuff.

I also found a way to glitch myself under the ground and get stuck in the walls Sonic style (trapped and can't go anywhere, had to load my last savepoint) in the snowy mountain-top area. I did it by pressing L-trigger and A in quick succession (I found this little trick makes you move quicker, like bunny-hopping), but apparently, if you do it while moving up certain slopes, you fall through the ground. I was able to repeat it several times, so I know it wasn't just a fluke.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 23, 2012)

Already bored to tears with this one.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 26, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Yes, that was a _fascinating_ experience.
> I didn't do all the side quests, especially the ones for Mudpot because navigating that area is a *pain in the balls*.



Try to do it on hardcore, navigating between all those one-hit kill spikes and those damn bubbles that launch you into them.... ughhhhh....

Well, completed it 117% (Halo reference?) in the morning in hardcore. its soooo easy when you get in your hands those rings that give Fidget x3 and x2 power


----------

